# Customize Win XP [Master Tutorial]



## ravimevcha (Jan 20, 2006)

first let me clear you abt the source.. i just search for different tutorial for XP in this Tutorial Section and choose some good tutorial which i find very helpful and complied them to one tutorial.... 

Now.. chk it out.. i just compiled beautifule tutorial on "Customize Win XP and Improve Perormance"

22 page of lots of Tips 'n' Tricks. chk it out
waiting for ur comment...


To download just Copy this URL to ur addressbar and hit Enter
*sunsoft.hollosite.com/uploads/MasteringXP.zip

i think this is very helpful specially for Newbie.


----------



## cybermanas (Jan 20, 2006)

And I thought posting links to one's own url is against forum rules.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 20, 2006)

cybermanas said:
			
		

> And I thought posting links to one's own url is against forum rules.



yeah but that is a tutorial, a file, so i think one can post this


----------



## cybermanas (Jan 20, 2006)

But doesn't that mean drawing users to his own site.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 20, 2006)

i dont think tutorials is a place to give just links
pls place them in the general section


please explain or suggest things in detail here ...


----------



## ravimevcha (Jan 22, 2006)

cybermanas said:
			
		

> And I thought posting links to one's own url is against forum rules.



well.. i want to share the tutorial. where else i can upload it.. and this forum dont have Attachment facility so i just upload it to my website..

there is no intention to Advertise my site...


----------



## rajesh (Jan 23, 2006)

ravimevcha said:
			
		

> cybermanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Better upload to Upload Sites like *www.StreamUpload.com 

Then there will be no need for u to defend urself.


----------



## ravimevcha (Jan 24, 2006)

> Well Better upload to Upload Sites like *www.StreamUpload.com
> 
> Then there will be no need for u to defend urself. Smile



thanks.. next time will upload on it...


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 29, 2006)

ravimevcha said:
			
		

> 22 page of lots of Tips 'n' Tricks. chk it out
> waiting for ur comment...



Great stuff!!!! Kudos!!

Do continue ur good work


----------



## raghu-RAM (Feb 1, 2006)

tooooo good nice work


----------



## coolendra (Feb 11, 2006)

hey i didnt know one can do that also !!!!


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 25, 2006)

Link not working for me mate !
I am being redirected to *www.100webspace.com/

Please upload to some other server and post the link again !


----------



## Evil Dead Regeneration (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice.........................


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 27, 2006)

Evil Dead Regeneration said:
			
		

> Very nice.........................


What's so nice ???
The Non working Link ?


----------



## Apollo (Feb 27, 2006)

rajkumar_personal said:
			
		

> Link not working for me mate !
> I am being redirected to *www.100webspace.com/
> 
> Please upload to some other server and post the link again !


Same here!  Please take note.


----------



## ravimevcha (Feb 28, 2006)

Apollo said:
			
		

> rajkumar_personal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




link is working fine..but as i say dont directly click on link,

*To download just Copy this URL to ur addressbar and hit Enter **sunsoft.hollosite.com/uploads/MasteringXP.zip


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 1, 2006)

ravimevcha said:
			
		

> To download just Copy this URL to ur addressbar and hit Enter [/b]*sunsoft.hollosite.com/uploads/MasteringXP.zip



This works, gujarati!   Nice info by the author.  8)


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 1, 2006)

YEAH !!!
That way it is a working link and the tut is good as well.
KUDOS to the Author !
Keep coming !


----------



## nach p (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice Tips and Tricks,to get rid from the annoying things in M$ XP,to improve performance and securing system on u r own.

@Ravi
Thnx .


----------



## amitsurana (Apr 1, 2006)

gr8 link dude.. Who don like tips n tricks


----------



## summit.nayak (Aug 31, 2006)

awesome thanks


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 31, 2006)

thanx man. good tut.


----------



## Mahesh Kurade (Sep 5, 2006)

deleting administrator
its a good program


----------

